# Silver maple burl emerging bowl



## Todd Halleman (Dec 28, 2017)

I recently finished this emerging natural edge Burl bowl. This is some of the nicest domestic burl I’ve ever worked with. Silver maple Burl. It is 16”x9”x3”. I got the wood at the fall open house at North Woods Figured Wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 28, 2017)

Very nice, Todd. I know how hard these are (having tried unsuccessfully a couple of times!) I especially like the bead accent at the junction of the bowl and base -- lovely touch


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow! Thats outstanding!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2017)

You will never have to worry about that bowl tipping over But seriously, that is just gorgeous! What a great way to show off the burl...


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2017)

That is an incredible piece Todd, a real show stoppet!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Dec 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> You will never have to worry about that bowl tipping over But seriously, that is just gorgeous! What a great way to show off the burl...


Thanks! It’s not often you have a bowl with a wider base than the rim


----------



## Todd Halleman (Dec 28, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice, Todd. I know how hard these are (having tried unsuccessfully a couple of times!) I especially like the bead accent at the junction of the bowl and base -- lovely touch


Thanks! It may not have been on purpose, but I’m glad you liked my mistake :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sheriff (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicely done, Todd! I get a decent amount of silver maple burl around here, but it’s rare to see that much color in the local fare.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 28, 2017)

Todd Halleman said:


> Thanks! It may not have been on purpose, but I’m glad you liked my mistake :)



One of my all-time favorite jazz guitarists is the late Joe Pass; he played with Oscar Petersen for several years in The Trio, other times he accompanied Ella Fitzgerald. One of the smoothest and most musical guitarists ever, IMO. Anyway, he used to say: "If you hit a wrong note, then make it right by what you play afterward."

The same can be true for woodturning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HuntsvilleTurner (Dec 28, 2017)

This is stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Turner (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow Thats is beautiful!! Great job on a beautiful piece of burl!


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 30, 2017)

The bowl and the craftsmanship are really amazing. The Burl wood is pretty cool too. Looks like it belongs behind glass in a gallery where people can admire it but not touch it.

I know it is a little late and we do not really know each other but you could wrap that up and put a bow on it and I will send you my address for Christmas......


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks like another winner!!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 31, 2017)

The project and the wood are very cool. Nice work!


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow!
Impressed I am. Beautifully done.
I hope my future attempt(s) that are in my mind will look 1/10 as good as yours.


----------

